# Bottom heavy



## ChubbyPear (Aug 8, 2019)

Are there many folks who specifically like bottom heavy ladies? I'm on the smaller end of bbw. I get down on myself because it seems most men who like an ample body on a woman want EVERYTHING to be ample. I am a member of the itty bitty titty club, no matter my weight. My most standout attribute would be milk-white, billowy thighs (given my overall body size). Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 8, 2019)

I am loathe to come off as some sort of cliche' but I confess to enjoying the look (and feel) of a spacious rump and large thighs.

* There I said it! I feel better now.*


----------



## landshark (Aug 8, 2019)

I like bottom heavy. It just so happens my wife has big boobs too but that’s a bonus. If she didn’t have big boobs but still had as epic a butt as she does I’d still be happy.

You look great, @ChubbyPear. Don’t worry about your itty bit ties, you look great!


----------



## Tad (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm convinced that some guys will always focus on what a woman doesn't have, instead of what she does. I don't know if it is just innate boorishness, or a deliberate attempt to lower women's confidence, but it is awful either way.

I've never been out there trying to date guys, so I don't know how realistic this is, but I'd say to hold out for guys who are excited by what you are.

PS. My wife is pear shaped. 

PPS. Repeat after me: All boobs are good boobs. Any guy who gets access to your boobs should feel fortunate and honoured!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 8, 2019)

Here, here Tad! You hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2019)

Tad said:


> I'm convinced that some guys will always focus on what a woman doesn't have, instead of what she does. I don't know if it is just innate boorishness, or a deliberate attempt to lower women's confidence, but it is awful either way.
> 
> I've never been out there trying to date guys, so I don't know how realistic this is, but I'd say to hold out for guys who are excited by what you are.
> 
> ...


Always perfect


----------



## op user (Aug 9, 2019)

I am still focus on boobs but thanks to the current SO I started appreciated a bottom heavy lady.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 9, 2019)

#Iamacliché


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Aug 9, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> Are there many folks who specifically like bottom heavy ladies? I'm on the smaller end of bbw. I get down on myself because it seems most men who like an ample body on a woman want EVERYTHING to be ample. I am a member of the itty bitty titty club, no matter my weight. My most standout attribute would be milk-white, billowy thighs (given my overall body size). Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.



You are quite lovely.


----------



## landshark (Aug 9, 2019)

As usual, Tad hits it out of the park. That opening sentence is sadly just so true. I think one of the best things a guy can do is realizing that “perfection” changes and rather than always expect his partner to conform to his idea of perfection, maybe be willing to see perfection in what she already is. Women get enough pressure about their appearance as it is. They don’t need it from the person they’re supposed to be closest to.


----------



## Philosopher (Aug 9, 2019)

I prefer extreme pear with no tits. ALL ass and thighs.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 9, 2019)

Philosopher said:


> I prefer extreme pear with no tits. ALL ass and thighs.


So, it can be a guy? Hey, to each his own. Not hatin', just clarifying. And no, I'M NOT asking for myself! Sheesh, people. Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 10, 2019)

This thread is so underrated...


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 10, 2019)

J'adore.

There's something spellbinding about a woman with broad hips, and you are no exception to this. I've found that as I've gotten older, I found many different things to be appealing or attractive, but a nice pear-shape is still one of my primary fascinations. Be proud of your amazing figure, and yourself for having courage. 

Tom.


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 11, 2019)

Well, this is a very good topic for conversation. Mostly for the man, because ladies can’t really do much about their figure, it is mostly about genetics. If you have big boobs you gain and you’ll have bigger boobs, not precisely a bigger hips or fatter thighs. The same thing applies the other way around, if you are a bottom heavy lady every donut will go to the hips and ass, same happens for arms, some ladies never seem to gain an ounce there no matter their overall weight change. So, if you ask me? Well, I like a lot of everything but as I know I have to choose my preference is always on the lower half. Why?, the ass is important and apples or all belly girls with huge breasts sometimes leave wanting something else in the back, plus, the curves that you find in a girl with hips are amazing. I don’t care for fat arms or a fat face but no ass, also there is an extreme type that will have to gain a lot of weight to develop some kind of belly, so if you are ok with that, be aware of it, lovehandles are a thing of beauty too, oh, as in life, we usually cannot have it all at the same time. But there is so much to enjoy.


----------



## mamyers (Aug 11, 2019)

You are quite Lovely!


----------



## Bama (Aug 11, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> Are there many folks who specifically like bottom heavy ladies? I'm on the smaller end of bbw. I get down on myself because it seems most men who like an ample body on a woman want EVERYTHING to be ample. I am a member of the itty bitty titty club, no matter my weight. My most standout attribute would be milk-white, billowy thighs (given my overall body size). Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.


You should never get down on yourself. I love a woman with big hips, big butt, and big thighs but with itty bitty tits. I think that's very sexy. Keep in mind that your beautiful face is in fierce competition with your milk-white, billowy thighs as being your standout attribute. Just remember, there are plenty of guys out there that are looking for ladies of your shape and size. The best way to find someone that's into women with small tits is to stop padding your swimsuit top and your bra (if you're padding your bra too). That way, if they are in to you, you know that they are in to you just the way you are. There will be no doubt that they are attracted to the body that they saw from across the room. You are drop dead gorgeous with your hair pulled back and with little or no makeup on. I'm sure that you can hold your own without padding. You are a Perfect Pear. Take out the padding and go out there and break some necks.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 13, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> Are there many folks who specifically like bottom heavy ladies? I'm on the smaller end of bbw. I get down on myself because it seems most men who like an ample body on a woman want EVERYTHING to be ample. I am a member of the itty bitty titty club, no matter my weight. My most standout attribute would be milk-white, billowy thighs (given my overall body size). Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.



People will always have something to obsess about and worry over. This is natural. 

That being said, the fact that I can search “big ass small tits” and find porn dedicated to it is telling that I am not even a minority. Besides, it’s all about the nipples. The rest is window dressing.


----------



## ChubbyPear (Aug 13, 2019)

Bama said:


> You should never get down on yourself. I love a woman with big hips, big butt, and big thighs but with itty bitty tits. I think that's very sexy. Keep in mind that your beautiful face is in fierce competition with your milk-white, billowy thighs as being your standout attribute. Just remember, there are plenty of guys out there that are looking for ladies of your shape and size. The best way to find someone that's into women with small tits is to stop padding your swimsuit top and your bra (if you're padding your bra too). That way, if they are in to you, you know that they are in to you just the way you are. There will be no doubt that they are attracted to the body that they saw from across the room. You are drop dead gorgeous with your hair pulled back and with little or no makeup on. I'm sure that you can hold your own without padding. You are a Perfect Pear. Take out the padding and go out there and break some necks.



I wish it was so simple! I would have to have every shirt and dress I buy altered by a talented seamstress if I chose to not wear padded bras and such. They literally don't make clothes that fit my hips but also show my waist and don't expect me to have huge boobs. Nothing is "figure fitting" on me unless it contains at least 10% spandex.


----------



## ChubbyPear (Aug 13, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> People will always have something to obsess about and worry over. This is natural.
> 
> That being said, the fact that I can search “big ass small tits” and find porn dedicated to it is telling that I am not even a minority. Besides, it’s all about the nipples. The rest is window dressing.



The nipples?? lol I've never heard this before. What's the nipple fetish about? Certain colors, shapes?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 13, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> The nipples?? lol I've never heard this before. What's the nipple fetish about? Certain colors, shapes?


Perhaps he's alluding to the fact that we sometimes pay the most attention to them than anything else breast related. That's just my guess. I don't know. It's not like I have much experience lately.


----------



## Alias Pseudonym (Aug 13, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.


I recognize that photo.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 14, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> The nipples?? lol I've never heard this before. What's the nipple fetish about? Certain colors, shapes?



I’m not talking about a nipple fetish, although I’m sure that’s a factor as well. 

I mean 99% of men go straight to the nipple and ignore the rest of the breast anyway. Hence me saying the rest is window dressing.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 14, 2019)

Jimevil2000 said:


> I’m not talking about a nipple fetish, although I’m sure that’s a factor as well.
> 
> I mean 99% of men go straight to the nipple and ignore the rest of the breast anyway. Hence me saying the rest is window dressing.



Eh, not the guys I've been with, hah.

But yeah, OP, finding clothes that fits sucks, especially if you are a bigger size in one part of your body than the other. I wouldn't worry too much about what other people think though, just wear what makes you happy and comfortable (my butt and boobs are huge so everything I wear is stretchy/lycra type material as well!). You look very cute, and every so years of so we get a post similar to this by a pear shaped lady, ahaha. I can assure you from the responses to those threads and the popularity of certain models, that pear shaped ladies seem to be the preferred shape for guys who like plus sized women.

(personally, I think that pear shaped ladies with small breasts is the most feminine/sexy shape away. Too bad for me I don't have that body type myself, ahaha)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 14, 2019)

Ummm...
I'd better keep my mouth shut or I'll end up in trouble.


----------



## Jimevil2000 (Aug 14, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> (personally, I think that pear shaped ladies with small breasts is the most feminine/sexy shape away. Too bad for me I don't have that body type myself, ahaha)



I agree 1000%. But then I’m ass, hips and thighs centered!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 14, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Eh, not the guys I've been with, hah.
> 
> 
> (personally, I think that pear shaped ladies with small breasts is the most feminine/sexy shape away. Too bad for me I don't have that body type myself, ahaha)



I would respectfully tend to disagree. I feel that femininity is a state of mind rather than a physical aspect. How many times have you encountered a sort of butch gal who was pear shaped? Not knocking that at all just making an example.


----------



## Bama (Aug 19, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> I wish it was so simple! I would have to have every shirt and dress I buy altered by a talented seamstress if I chose to not wear padded bras and such. They literally don't make clothes that fit my hips but also show my waist and don't expect me to have huge boobs. Nothing is "figure fitting" on me unless it contains at least 10% spandex.


Fair point. I wasn't sure how itty bitty you were talking. But, I still stand by my statement of you being gorgeous. The size of your breast (of lack of size) will not take away from your beauty. I guess you can try going with the least amount of padding possible that will still fill out your clothing choices/available selections. Still, know that there are plenty of us guys out here that specifically like bottom heavy women. You'll find yours.


----------



## Emmy (Aug 26, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> I wish it was so simple! I would have to have every shirt and dress I buy altered by a talented seamstress if I chose to not wear padded bras and such. They literally don't make clothes that fit my hips but also show my waist and don't expect me to have huge boobs. Nothing is "figure fitting" on me unless it contains at least 10% spandex.


you are not alone in the needing tailored clothes department think of this more as a bonus that youre unique [and sexy]... there arent hundreds of songs about ass for no reason


----------



## Emmy (Aug 26, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Ummm...
> I'd better keep my mouth shut or I'll end up in trouble.


but do you like to be in trouble


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 26, 2019)

Emmy said:


> but do you like to be in trouble


Especially if she has a nice smile.

Did I just say that?!?!?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Especially if she has a nice smile.
> 
> Did I just say that?!?!?



I agree with Emmy - having some trouble in your life is good for and your blood pressure


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Eh, not the guys I've been with, hah.
> 
> But yeah, OP, finding clothes that fits sucks, especially if you are a bigger size in one part of your body than the other. I wouldn't worry too much about what other people think though, just wear what makes you happy and comfortable (my butt and boobs are huge so everything I wear is stretchy/lycra type material as well!). You look very cute, and every so years of so we get a post similar to this by a pear shaped lady, ahaha. I can assure you from the responses to those threads and the popularity of certain models, that pear shaped ladies seem to be the preferred shape for guys who like plus sized women.
> 
> (personally, I think that pear shaped ladies with small breasts is the most feminine/sexy shape away. Too bad for me I don't have that body type myself, ahaha)




Loopy - finding the right clothes to fit properly is a challenge. The only other solutions is have the talent of a seamstress or you have to pay to get your clothes altered.


----------



## Fatmouse (Mar 31, 2020)

ChubbyPear said:


> Are there many folks who specifically like bottom heavy ladies? I'm on the smaller end of bbw. I get down on myself because it seems most men who like an ample body on a woman want EVERYTHING to be ample. I am a member of the itty bitty titty club, no matter my weight. My most standout attribute would be milk-white, billowy thighs (given my overall body size). Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.


There’s nothing sexier that a cellulite filled big old fat soft booty and thick Fat soft jiggly legs . Love it !


----------



## Barrett (Mar 31, 2020)

I support, and find attractive, all different shapes and sizes, from "fitness" / bodybuilding physiques to several-hundred-pound round physiques (just depends on the person), but bottom-heavy, pear-shaped is what I am drawn to the most.
The two biggest crushes I remember having as a kid were both on ladies who would be considered extreme pears; very small up top, with _very_ wide hips, huge bottoms, and thick thighs. One was my middle-school bus driver, and her hips brushed the seats on both sides of the aisle whenever she walked the aisle. The other was the sister of a dear family friend, and she had to turn slightly sideways to get her hips through doorways. *swoon*
These two beautiful ladies set my preference very early-on.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Apr 1, 2020)

I find big ladies sexy,No matter what their size or shape.What's most important is how they present themselves.I've met shy ones,confident ones,self-centered pains in the ass(my least favorite)!As I like to say "The body is just the package that holds the true gift of the soul.....Some of us just have bigger packages!"


----------



## benbo (Apr 1, 2020)

New guy here.
You have absolutely the ideal body!


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 2, 2020)

I love bottom heavy. Given the choice between top heavy and bottom heavy I'd take bottom heavy. It's a great picture you posted too.


----------



## op user (Apr 2, 2020)

A lady using the full length of a chair and then some is hot - no matter how large her cup size is.


----------



## adam (Apr 5, 2020)

ChubbyPear said:


> Are there many folks who specifically like bottom heavy ladies? I'm on the smaller end of bbw. I get down on myself because it seems most men who like an ample body on a woman want EVERYTHING to be ample. I am a member of the itty bitty titty club, no matter my weight. My most standout attribute would be milk-white, billowy thighs (given my overall body size). Swimsuit top in the photo is heavily padded.



I love both top & bottom heavy women, but particularly those with both assests.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 21, 2020)

In my youth, I’d say top heavy. But the last 10 years, I can say I enjoy bottom heavy much more. I love chunky thighs


----------



## Broseph (Apr 22, 2020)

Funny I’m pretty much the opposite—I was crazy about pears as a kid/teen. Now I’m wild about bellies. Goes without saying that I don’t dislike chunky thighs, though. But my preference does seem to have shifted.


----------



## Ssbbwlver (May 12, 2020)

Philosopher said:


> I prefer extreme pear with no tits. ALL ass and thighs.


Amen!


----------



## ChubbyPear (May 25, 2020)

benbo said:


> New guy here.
> You have absolutely the ideal body!


Aaawww. Ty. That feels good


----------



## wrenchboy (May 26, 2020)

I have been with women in all shapes and sizes. Small boobs, big belly, flat ass, huge rump, giant titties, trim tummy. It really doesn't matter to me. It is the person inside that I want.
My wife has big tits and belly and a small ass. I love her body but if it were different I would love her just the same.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 26, 2020)

@wrenchboy makes a good point above. I'm sure everyone has a specific preference when it comes to most things (hair, body type, skin color, height, weight, etc). But when it comes down to it, is how they look more important than who they are? I'm sure that I can (and have) be part of an amazing relationship with a tall thin gal or a shorter plumper gal. As long as she's a good person and maybe a little freaky (not too freaky), we can get along fine.


----------



## Tempere (May 26, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> @wrenchboy makes a good point above. I'm sure everyone has a specific preference when it comes to most things (hair, body type, skin color, height, weight, etc). But when it comes down to it, is how they look more important than who they are? I'm sure that I can (and have) be part of an amazing relationship with a tall thin gal or a shorter plumper gal. As long as she's a good person and maybe a little freaky (not too freaky), we can get along fine.



Truer words have never been spoken


----------

